# Quick Install Gentoo Using 2-CD LiveCD Set in 5 minutes!

## happy_angel

Install Gentoo Using 2-CD LiveCD Set in 5 minutes (!!worked for 1.4 & 2004.0!!)

(updated: 1. copy kernel, initrd, modules before chroot so that no need to mount /mnt/cloop in the chroot environment. 2. export PKGDIR instead of making a symbolic link. 3. install binary packages from the 2nd CD)

(updated for 2004.0 LiveCD: add guide for quick installation for 2004.0 LiveCD)

(updated 3/15/2004: some fixes from namuh)

(updated 3/19/2004: fixed an error in copying modules files)

(updated 3/19/2004: I just found that for 1.4 LiveCD, you still need put the first CD in the CDROM during bootup each time since the initrd from LiveCD still need mount some files on CD. But you can eject CD after bootup. So if you use 1.4 LiveCD, you'd better build a custom kernel by follow installation handbook or use the new LiveCD 2004.0)

Gentoo is great! It runs fast after it is installed, but the installation is painful and time-consume. I don't want to compile everything. With Gentoo 2-CD LiveCD set, we can choose install Gentoo from pre-build binary packages, but we still need compile some package, e.g. kernel which may last hours. The pre-build kernel in LiveCD seems work great, it can detect almost all hardwares, so I just want to use! 

After several hours trying, I found out my solution. Two things speed up the whole installation:

Copy kernel, initrd and module files from LiveCD instead of compiling them (save time)

 Directly access binary packages in LiveCD instead of copying them into hard disk (save space)

I decribled my procedure here. I almost follow "Gentoo Handbook Installation Instructions". Since there is almost no compilation (for 2004.0, you have to compile some packages since 1st LiveCD doesn't provide any binary packages), I installed a Gentoo 1.4 & 2004.0 Basic environment in VMWare using a script file in 5 minutes!

1. Download Gentoo 2-CD LiveCD(x86) from here:

2. Booting LiveCD:

```
   // doscsi  -- active support for SCSI device for vmware

   boot: gentoo doscsi
```

3. Preparing the Disks

```
   fdisk /dev/sda

   ...

   mke2fs /dev/sda1

   mkreiserfs /dev/sda3

   mkswap /dev/sda2

   swapon /dev/sda2

   

   mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

   mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

   mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

4. Installing the Gentoo Installation Files (For 2004.0 LiveCD, choose suitable stage3 file)

```
   cd /mnt/gentoo

   tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-*.tar.bz2

   tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

5. Copying the Kernel from LiveCD

for 1.4,

```
   // copy kernel,initrd from 1.4 LiveCD

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.21-gss

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/initrd.1024 /mnt/gentoo/boot/initrd-2.4.21-gss

   // copy modules from LiveCD

   cp -a /mnt/cloop/lib/modules /mnt/gentoo/lib
```

for 2004.0, (Thanks Hauser!)

```
   // copy kernel,initrd from 2004.0 LiveCD

   cp -a /boot/* /mnt/gentoo/boot/

   // copy modules from LiveCD

   cp -a /lib/modules /mnt/gentoo/lib
```

If this doesn't work for you, you can try the following: (thanks namuh!)

```
   // copy kernel,initrd from LiveCD 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo.igz /mnt/gentoo/boot/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   // copy modules from LiveCD 

   cp -a /mnt/cdrom/zisofs/lib/modules /mnt/gentoo/lib 
```

6. Chroot the Gentoo Base System

```
   // re-mount CD so that we can access in chroot environment

   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/mnt

   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom

   mount --bind /mnt/cdrom /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom

   cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

   chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

   env-update

   source /etc/profile

   

   // tell "emerge" where to find the binary packages, you need

   // do this whenever you want to install binary packages from LiveCD.

   // (no need for 2004.0 LiveCD since there is no any binary packages on the 1st CD)

   export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages

   

   // tell "emerge" where to find the source packages, you need

   // do this if you want to use source packages on LiveCD 

   // instead of downloading from the internet

   export DISTDIR=/mnt/cdrom/distfiles
```

7. Configuring your System

```
   nano -w /etc/fstab (REPLACE BOOT, ROOT, SWAP by your real partition)

   ...

   echo thinkpad > /etc/hostname

   echo homenet > /etc/dnsdomainname

   echo nis.homenet > /etc/nisdomainname

   rc-update add domainname default

   nano -w /etc/conf.d/net (config your eth0)

   ...

   rc-update add net.eth0 default

   nano -w /etc/hosts

   ...

   ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Eastern /etc/localtime

   nano -w /etc/rc.conf (CLOCK="local")

   ...
```

8. Configuring the BootLoader (you can drop "-k" for 2004.0 LiveCD)

```
   emerge -k grub (sys-apps/grub)

   grub

   grub> root (hd0,0)

   grub> setup (hd0)

   grub> quit

   nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

sample grub.conf for 1.4 LiveCD:

```
   default 0

   timeout 30

   splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.21

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.21-gss root=/dev/(PUT YOUR ROOT PARTITION HERE) doscsi vga=791 splash=silent

   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.21-gss
```

(note: if you use kernel, initrd from 1.4 LiveCD as above, you need put 1st CD inside CDROM each bootup. That's why some people said that they cannot boot up by following this instruction. You can built your own customized kernel after you installed the base system) 

sample grub.conf for 2004.0 LiveCD:

```
   default 0 

   timeout 30 

   splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   root (hd0,0) 

   kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/(PUT YOUR ROOT PARTITION HERE) doscsi vga=791 splash=silent 

   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3
```

9. Installing Necessary System Tools (you can drop "-k" for 2004.0 LiveCD)

```
   emerge -k hotplug (sys-apps/pciutils, sys-apps/usbutils, sys-apps/hotplug)

   rc-update add hotplug default

   emerge -k syslog-ng (dev-libs/libol, app-admin/syslog-ng)

   rc-update add syslog-ng default

   emerge -k reiserfsprogs (sys-apps/reiserfsprogs)
```

10. Finalizing your Gentoo Installation

```
   passwd

   useradd john -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

   passwd john

   etc-update

   exit

   cd /

   mount --move /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

   umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

   reboot
```

Next STEP

Once you reboot the system, you can install other packages, say XFree, gnome, kde from 2nd Live CD!

for 1.4 LiveCD,

```
   // put the second CD into CDROM

   mount /mnt/cdrom

   export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages

   emerge -k your_package_name
```

for 2004.0 LiveCD,

```
   // put the second CD into CDROM

   mount /mnt/cdrom

   export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom

   emerge -k your_package_name
```

Last edited by happy_angel on Fri Mar 19, 2004 7:48 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Bodhammer

Will this work with the new Universal CD and install methods?

Thanks,

Bod

----------

## druggo

maybe ¡­¡­

----------

## saxophobe

This is a very attractive option for someone like myself who is just getting to know Gentoo.  My only question is this:  if you follow these instructions, do you have to always boot from the CD?  If this is the case, how is this better that just using Knoppix?

Thanks!

sax

----------

## faceplate27

The beauty of Gentoo is that it builds every package for your specific architecture.  To hack a build together like this completely defeats the purpose of using this wonderful distribution.  I think this is very sloppy and, on top of that, does not give newer people an opportunity to learn linux.  I am a veteran UNIX admin and, when I switched to Gentoo, it taught me WAY more than I thought it could about general unix stuff, as well as Linux specific things.  If you are a newbie reading this, please don't even try this.  It's an awful idea.

----------

## saxophobe

Hi all!!!

Sorry to rain on your parade, but this procedure breaks down in Step 6:

"// copy kernel,initrd from LiveCD 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /boot/kernel-2.4.21-gss 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/initrd.1024 /boot/initrd-2.4.21-gss"

I downloaded the 1.4 isos from linuxiso.org and have found that there is NO isolinux directory in the /mnt/cdrom directory, thus this procedure will leave you stuck at step 6.

The reason I know is that I tried it to see if it would work, as the normal Stage 3 install bombs out on me when I try an emerge, as my Internet connection is via USB and the LiveCD is not connecting via CDCEther;  not sure why.

As much as I would like to spend a year trying to get Gentoo to install and build it from the ground up, my wife is already complaining that I spend too much time at the computer as it is, and I just want the stupid thing to work for a change.

BTW - Weren't computers originally built to make our lives easier?  Well, I think the corporate types just view computers as a was to cram more stuff into your day.

Just my .02....

Thanks!

sax

----------

## someguy

i think its a good idea better than doing a 2 hour stage 3 grp ( even tho i prefer stage 2 base builds) but there are times when things like this are needed kuz i mean even when i do a stage 3 i always go back and emerge -eU | wc -l the system after its up (usually do grps when i need a quick server) 

so  it woule at least save 2 hours

----------

## saxophobe

It WOULD be great...if it worked!  But it doesn't for the reasons stated above.

----------

## happy_angel

can you sure that you download the right 1.4 iso file? and did you do this step before you chroot?

```
mount --bind /mnt/cdrom /mnt/gentoo/mnt/cdrom
```

I have done this many times.

----------

## Slyde

GRP is good when you are in a bind. Other than that, Gentoo is a source based distro...so way use binaries?

----------

## happy_angel

Yeah, I agree that Gentoo is a source-based distribution, but all building almost automatically in Gentoo. most of time, you just do "emerge ..." and wait compilation for a long time. If we really want to study, we can choose "Linux from scratch". 

The reasons that I choose Gentoo, it was optimized for my computer and automatically update. But at first time, I don't want to wait for a long time to set it up on my computer. So my post just want to help some guys who want to setup Gentoo quicky.

----------

## namuh

Hi All,

    I tried the above on the new Universal CD 2004.0 and got it to work, but not without some fiddling.  The kernel booted but I had to hand configure some of the devices (specifically the network card) so I must have missed some of the scripts/programs on the CD that do that.  Also I don't think the initrd worked properly because I had to secondary boot to /dev/hda1 (boot partition) even though grub.conf was configured correctly.  If anyone could list those additional files it would help (I followed the above so you know what I did copy). 

    As to the argument over source vs binary, may I say that I'm using Gentoo for my production machines now and it is MUCH better to put a machine into production in a half hour and then rebuild from source in the background over a couple of days than having to delay a vital machine waiting for all the optimization.  I consider Gentoo to be converging on the best of both worlds.  Fast install (getting there) and Highly flexible and optimized via a  system that even newbies can use and pros can really twist to their needs.

An interesting aside is that after the install and copy I used genkernel to build a second kernel which of course booted fine, but apparently genkernel also put in the scripts I was missing because the CD kernel now also boots and self configures flawlessly.

----------

## Dreamsmith

 *faceplate27 wrote:*   

> The beauty of Gentoo is that it builds every package for your specific architecture.  To hack a build together like this completely defeats the purpose of using this wonderful distribution.

 

You mean it complete defeats the purpose you use it for.  In that case, don't do as the author suggested.  For those of us who use Gentoo for other reasons, this is not such a bad way to get a system up quickly.

If there was some other, non-source based distro that offered architecture-optimized binaries and was as consistently up to date as Gentoo, I'd switch in a heartbeat.  Having to compile from source all the time is an annoyance, not a feature, but it's worth it when it gets you the latest stuff, and not having to suffer through library dependency hell all the time...

If you like Gentoo because it's source based, that's great.  But if you think that's the only reason anyone would be using it, think again.  Gentoo has a lot more going for it than that...

----------

## happy_angel

 *namuh wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
>     I tried the above on the new Universal CD 2004.0 and got it to work, but not without some fiddling.  The kernel booted but I had to hand configure some of the devices (specifically the network card) so I must have missed some of the scripts/programs on the CD that do that.  Also I don't think the initrd worked properly because I had to secondary boot to /dev/hda1 (boot partition) even though grub.conf was configured correctly.  If anyone could list those additional files it would help (I followed the above so you know what I did copy). 
> 
>     As to the argument over source vs binary, may I say that I'm using Gentoo for my production machines now and it is MUCH better to put a machine into production in a half hour and then rebuild from source in the background over a couple of days than having to delay a vital machine waiting for all the optimization.  I consider Gentoo to be converging on the best of both worlds.  Fast install (getting there) and Highly flexible and optimized via a  system that even newbies can use and pros can really twist to their needs.
> ...

 

To use kernel files in new Universal CD 2004.0, you need do as follows:

```
   // copy kernel,initrd from LiveCD 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /boot/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo.igz /boot/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3

   // copy modules from LiveCD 

   cp -R /mnt/cdrom/zisofs/lib/modules /lib

```

then configure your grub.conf as follows:

```
   default 0 

   timeout 30 

   splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   root (hd0,0) 

   kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi vga=791 splash=silent 

   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3

```

(In fact, it is just the example of "grub.conf for non-GRP genkernel users" in "Gentoo Handbook" since the new LiveCD use new genkernel to generate kernel files)

I will put a complete guide for new Universal 2004.0 LiveCD if someone is interested.[/b]

----------

## Hauser

Why don't you do:

#cp -a /boot/* /mnt/gentoo/boot

#cp -a /lib/modules/* /mnt/gentoo/lib

Then you'll have both 2.4.25 and 2.6.1(if I remember the version numbers correctly), either of which you can choose to boot.  :Wink:  I did an experiment on my test partition, both of them boot on my machine though not without issues.

----------

## namuh

Happy Angel, I don't disagree.  I, however did do it the way Hauser suggests in the next post.  The problem I ran into with either method (I've tried both now) is that upon rebooting some things don't configure correctly, implying that there are missing config scripts elsewhere in the system that are missed.  It is those scripts/programs that I'm after.  I also suspect that Hauser's "issues" are similar to mine.  They can all be corrected manually but it would be cleaner if we caught everything and the CD kernel autoconfigured as it should.

----------

## Hauser

I think ultimately you need to compile your own kernel.  I did this experiment for fun  (I've got lots of diskspace). :Laughing:   With this method I was able to install all the GRPs and many apps seem to work fine.   However, from the booting messages, something seem to have gone wrong, I don't know what they are and can't be bothered to find out (I've wiped out the install already).  I'm sure they can be fixed but still I would say if you want to know more about gentoo, do it the 'gentoo way' !  Of course, some people prefer to have a (seemingly) working system set up quickly before they feel comfortable to start compiling things (in the background), I'm not against that, that's why I'd like to share some of my experience.  :Smile: 

----------

## namuh

I wasn't planning on leaving the CD kernel active.  I just wanted a fast way to bring up an operational system.  I saw a side benefit in that the running CD kernel would make it easy to list off the drivers and modules that need to be built into the final kernel.  This would avoid having to  build a genkernel system when you are unsure of the exact config and go right to a manual (and thus most efficient) kernel.  Sometimes a short cut may seem like the long way around, but in this case... not!

----------

## namuh

Hey Happy Angel, I'm curious as to how you knew which kernel was in isolinux??

----------

## happy_angel

 *namuh wrote:*   

> Hey Happy Angel, I'm curious as to how you knew which kernel was in isolinux??

 

you can read the isolinux.cfg under isolinux, it shows how kernel on LiveCD bootup.

----------

## namuh

Thanks!!! will do.

----------

## happy_angel

I have update the guide, now this method worked for 2004.0 except that you have to compile some packages from sources, but the compilation is much shorter than compiling everything.

----------

## Hauser

As to installing the binaries, you need to use the portage snapshot on the LiveCD during installation:

# ls /mnt/cdrom/snapshots

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20040223.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

If you still have the iso on your harddisk for the GRP CD, you can also do this as I've posted in some other threads:

# mkdir -p /usr/portage/packages

# mount -o loop /the/path/to/packages-xxxxx-2004.0.iso /usr/portage/packages

Then you should be able to use emerge -k to install the binaries without even reboot.  BTW, don't do 'emerge sync' anytime before you finish installing the GRPs. :Smile: 

----------

## namuh

Here are 3 scripts I wrote yesterday that build a Gentoo system in 30 minutes with minimal intervention.  After reboot, I just emerge the kernel of my choice, manually configure it after doing an lspci to get the right devices and compile.  Then I have a usable machine while I 'emerge -Ue world' in the background whereupon I'm back in the world of source Gentoo!!

To use the scripts you must first create proper fstab, grub.conf and net files on an available rsync server.  Boot the Gentoo Universal CD.  Fdisk, filesystems and mount everything per the Gentoo Handbook.  Mkdir /mnt/gentoo/gen_config.  Rsync the scripts and config files to this directory.  Make the scripts executable and run gensys1.  Gensys1 will chroot when required and call gensys2.  The last script is an automated config run after rebooting to make this particular machine a fax server (it's one of my production machines that I'm replacing with Gentoo).  It will finish with a Gnome environment and binary packages used where available. Don't forget after gensys2 finishes to umount the /mnt/gentoo..etc filesystem before rebooting.  Also don't forget to load the 'package CD' after the reboot or genelmo won't work.

gensys1:

#!/bin/sh

echo "Make and mount proc\n"

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

cd /mnt/gentoo

echo "Un-tar stage3\n"

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-i686*.bz2

echo "Un-tar snapshot\n"

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage*bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

echo "Copy sources\n"

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

echo "Copy /etc/resolv.conf\n"

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

echo "Copy the CD kernel and initrd\n"

cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3

cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo.igz /mnt/gentoo/boot/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3

echo "Copy the Modules\n"

cp -R /mnt/cdrom/zisofs/lib/modules /mnt/gentoo/lib

echo "Better hope we remembered to rsync in fstab, conf.d/net and grub.conf\n"

cp /mnt/gentoo/gen_config/fstab /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

cp /mnt/gentoo/gen_config/net /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net

echo "chroot now... Run /gen_config/gensys2\n"

chroot /mnt/gentoo /gen_config/gensys2

gensys2:

#!/bin/sh

env-update

source /etc/profile

echo "emerge hotplug and install"

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

echo "link in Eastern Time"

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST5EDT /etc/localtime

rc-update add net.eth0 default

echo "emerge grub and run it to configure"

emerge grub

grub

echo "move the grub.conf to /boot/grub"

mv /gen_config/grub.conf /boot/grub/grub.conf

echo "emerge syslog-ng and then vixie-cron and install"

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

emerge vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

passwd

echo "root password should now be set so taking you back to the CD system"

echo "etc-update"

etc-update

exit

genelmo: (my fax system)

#!/bin/sh

echo elmo1 > /etc/hostname

echo mydomain.com > /etc/dnsdomainname

emerge sync

mount /mnt/cdrom

export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

echo "emerge gentoolkit vim gnome samba apache webmin hylafax\n"

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg gentoolkit

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg vim

USE="bindist gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkgonly gnome

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg samba

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg apache

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg webmin

USE="gtk qt gnome" emerge --usepkg hylafax

echo "add startups for each to runlevel/default\n"

rc-update add xfs default

rc-update add xdm default

rc-update add sshd default

rc-update add apache2 default

rc-update add webmin default

echo "don't forget to edit rc.conf for gdm and others before restarting\n"

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

A similar script is, besides GLIS, being developed by the server project. It's called GSDS.

----------

## namuh

The scripts are not meant to interfere with any projects.  They were just quick and simple examples of how easy it is to automate Gentoo installs since the process is so well laid out already by the Gentoo development team.  Unfortunately, I'm under severe time pressure to switch from RedHat to Gentoo as our platform of choice for production machines (my own fault since it is my decision to adopt Gentoo, but it's really the only game in town for a real and efficient Linux source based solution and it is an EXCELLENT one to boot... no pun intended), but it has been essential to solve the problem of deploying a system in a very short period of time while allowing it to optimize itself in the background (source level recompiles) while performing production work in the foreground.  I've only been at this for 2 months from my first discovery of Gentoo and I'm quite pleased with the ease with which this has fallen into place.  My first fax server took 4 days to 'emerge -Ue world' but it was processing faxes in real time the whole period!!!  Thanks to all Gentoo developers.

----------

## mpsii

I have yet to get this to work... on boot it asks for the root partition or type shell.

I followed exactly for the 2004.0 LiveCD.

----------

## namuh

Are you referring to the scripts I posted a couple of posts ago?? or to the instructions that started this thread by Happy Angel.

----------

## mpsii

 *namuh wrote:*   

> Are you referring to the scripts I posted a couple of posts ago?? or to the instructions that started this thread by Happy Angel.

 Instructions posted here.

----------

## namuh

Please be more specific.  ALL the instructions are in this topic thread.  Please supply the post date and I'll try to help you.

----------

## mpsii

After following the intructions to complete the initial setup (before adding packages) I reboot. Upon booting it finds the kernel and the grub.conf file, but cannot detect the root partition (stage 4a). It asks for me to tell where it is or type in shell.

I type in /dev/hda3 (my root partition) and it does not boot. There is a kernel panic.

Dell GX240

P4 1.5Ghz

256 MB RAM

Segate ATA66 30GB:

  /dev/hda1 /boot  ext2

  /dev/hda2 swap

  /dev/hda3 /        reiserfs

kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 off of the cdrom

I am approximately 6'0" tall with brown eyes and like walks on the beach.

----------

## namuh

Yes, I had this problem initially, but it was due to using the /boot images rather than the isolinux images.  I think you need to go look at the instructions again because they were corrected.  In any case, the message you are getting refers to the /boot partition not the / (root) partition so you want to supply it with the /dev/BOOT not the /dev/ROOT in my case it is /dev/hda1 which is my /boot partition.  Remember the secondary boot code resides there not in the root.  When I switched to using the isolinux images the problem went away, I think because there is a difference in the initrd images, but I haven't investigated to be sure.

----------

## mpsii

 *happy_angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> for 2004.0, (Thanks Hauser!)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I followed these current instructions since I am using the 2004.0 LiveCD... basically, I say, screw it...

----------

## namuh

This is what worked for me.  The original at the top of this thread (even corrected) is wrong.

To use kernel files in new Universal CD 2004.0, you need do as follows: 

Code: 

```
   // copy kernel,initrd from LiveCD 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo /boot/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   cp /mnt/cdrom/isolinux/gentoo.igz /boot/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   // copy modules from LiveCD 

   cp -R /mnt/cdrom/zisofs/lib/modules /lib 
```

then configure your grub.conf as follows: 

```
   default 0 

   timeout 30 

   splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 

   root (hd0,0) 

   kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.24-xfs-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/(PUT YOUR ROOT PARTITION HERE)

   initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.24-xfs-r3
```

Also note that Sven Vermeulen in an earlier post to this thread points to a more robust way of accomplishing this.  *Sven Vermeulen wrote:*   

> A similar script is, besides GLIS, being developed by the server project. It's called GSDS.

 

----------

## iplayfast

 *faceplate27 wrote:*   

> The beauty of Gentoo is that it builds every package for your specific architecture.  To hack a build together like this completely defeats the purpose of using this wonderful distribution.  I think this is very sloppy and, on top of that, does not give newer people an opportunity to learn linux.  I am a veteran UNIX admin and, when I switched to Gentoo, it taught me WAY more than I thought it could about general unix stuff, as well as Linux specific things.  If you are a newbie reading this, please don't even try this.  It's an awful idea.

 

Get over yourself!  :Smile: 

Some of us have been there and done that and just want to get another boxen going. For example I've got a little laptop that I'm not going to compile things for, cause it just doesn't have the memory. This post fits the bill perfectly.

----------

## drahz

I love gentoo too, but who cares if somone wants to use a script or not? it's not like I'm annexing your friking backyard swinmming pool for the bloody war on terror on nothing, and if gentoo tought you more than being an ADMIN then you got other problems

----------

## drahz

faceplate27

 *Quote:*   

> The beauty of Gentoo is that it builds every package for your specific architecture. To hack a build together like this completely defeats the purpose of using this wonderful distribution. I think this is very sloppy and, on top of that, does not give newer people an opportunity to learn linux. I am a veteran UNIX admin and, when I switched to Gentoo, it taught me WAY more than I thought it could about general unix stuff, as well as Linux specific things. If you are a newbie reading this, please don't even try this. It's an awful idea.

 

I love gentoo too, but who cares if somone wants to use a script or not? it's not like I'm annexing your friking backyard swinmming pool for the bloody war on terror on nothing, and if gentoo tout you more than being an ADMIN then you got other problems. 

DUN DUN DUN!!!!!

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

